# No TV2 output?



## PhantomOG

has the 922 TV2 output died on anyone? I'm so tired of this thing. My first 922 died and I lost all my recordings  Chalk it up to bad luck, learn my lesson and get an external drive. Now my new 922 is misbehaving as well. 90% of the time when I turn on the TV I get a blank screen. The guide will come up but no picture or audio. Sometimes starting a DVR recording and stopping it will re-kick things and get it working but most times I have to do a full reboot which takes forever.

Now, the TV2 output has completely stopped working. Rebooting used to fix this, now it doesn't help at all. I can't believe I paid $215 and signed a 2 year contract only to suffer with the 922 like this. I never had an issue with the 622.

My first few years with Dish and a 622 made me a firm believer in Dish. The 922 has me seriously contemplating going back to cable. 

Yes, I pay for the service plan and I know they would send me another 922... but at this point, I don't *want* another 922 and I definitely don't feel like shelling out hundreds of dollars to lease something else!

Sorry, rant done...


----------



## Jhon69

PhantomOG said:


> has the 922 TV2 output died on anyone? I'm so tired of this thing. My first 922 died and I lost all my recordings  Chalk it up to bad luck, learn my lesson and get an external drive. Now my new 922 is misbehaving as well. 90% of the time when I turn on the TV I get a blank screen. The guide will come up but no picture or audio. Sometimes starting a DVR recording and stopping it will re-kick things and get it working but most times I have to do a full reboot which takes forever.
> 
> Now, the TV2 output has completely stopped working. Rebooting used to fix this, now it doesn't help at all. I can't believe I paid $215 and signed a 2 year contract only to suffer with the 922 like this. I never had an issue with the 622.
> 
> My first few years with Dish and a 622 made me a firm believer in Dish. The 922 has me seriously contemplating going back to cable.
> 
> Yes, I pay for the service plan and I know they would send me another 922... but at this point, I don't *want* another 922 and I definitely don't feel like shelling out hundreds of dollars to lease something else!
> 
> Sorry, rant done...


Have you already checked out going to the Hopper with DISH?.Hopefully DIRT will send you a PM,or you can send them a PM to see what it would take to switch over to the Hopper.


----------



## PhantomOG

Jhon69 said:


> Have you already checked out going to the Hopper with DISH?.Hopefully DIRT will send you a PM,or you can send them a PM to see what it would take to switch over to the Hopper.


haven't looked into it seriously because I assume it involves paying another $200 or so, a tech visit, and another 2 year contract extension. Not to mention a higher monthly bill.


----------



## garygaryj

question to answer - what software ver number
Hit 'Menu' button twice - Software Version number


----------



## PhantomOG

S118 XACD


----------



## JeffN9

Don't know about the tv2 output problem but mine has also been doing a lot of the black screen/no audio thing that you describe. You're definately not alone there. My 922 has also been doing a lot of the can't see the ext. hard drive thing again that has been an issue for me since day one with two different receivers.

The black screen problem seemed to arrive the same time as Blockbuster


----------



## Jhon69

It maybe associated with the EHD,that's just a guess as I don't seem to have these issues and I don't have an EHD connected.I'm probably wrong but it maybe something to try to solve your issues.


----------



## [email protected] Network

PhantomOG said:


> has the 922 TV2 output died on anyone? I'm so tired of this thing. My first 922 died and I lost all my recordings  Chalk it up to bad luck, learn my lesson and get an external drive. Now my new 922 is misbehaving as well. 90% of the time when I turn on the TV I get a blank screen. The guide will come up but no picture or audio. Sometimes starting a DVR recording and stopping it will re-kick things and get it working but most times I have to do a full reboot which takes forever.
> 
> Now, the TV2 output has completely stopped working. Rebooting used to fix this, now it doesn't help at all. I can't believe I paid $215 and signed a 2 year contract only to suffer with the 922 like this. I never had an issue with the 622.
> 
> My first few years with Dish and a 622 made me a firm believer in Dish. The 922 has me seriously contemplating going back to cable.
> 
> Yes, I pay for the service plan and I know they would send me another 922... but at this point, I don't *want* another 922 and I definitely don't feel like shelling out hundreds of dollars to lease something else!
> 
> Sorry, rant done...


Will you please send me a private message with your phone number or account number so that I can assist you further?

Resetting does normally get this working again, but in this case it sounds like the TV2 output may have failed.

Do you keep the receiver in dual mode or single mode?


----------



## PhantomOG

PM sent.

I keep the receiver in single mode, however, recently along with these troubles it seems to be "stuck" in dual mode. When I choose the menu item to change to single mode nothing happens.

Even resetting with the front button has no effect on my issues. The EHD is working just fine and I have had no issues with it so I'm not inclined to think that has anything to do with my issues.

Last night, I finally had a few minutes and actually unplugged the receiver from the wall (no surge protector is being used at all). This seems to have fixed things for now. Its showing up in single mode and TV2 output is working (for now...). Unplugging my receiver is no small task and involves moving heavy tower speakers, etc. so I don't consider this a workable solution if it keeps happening (like the soft reseting was previously).

How can I find out when my contract is up?


----------



## PhantomOG

PhantomOG said:


> How can I find out when my contract is up?


found out on chat my contract is up in march 2013. but only $90 to cancel now... something I will need to consider strongly if I get anymore trouble from my 922.


----------



## JeffN9

All of the problems that you have mentioned including the dual mode issue have been documented by other 922 users. I know it probably doesn't make you feel any better to know that others are having the same issues but it's something you may want to consider before doing a receiver swap. A replacement 922 may have the same exact problems. This was apparently some type of bug that was introduced with the last software update. 

My EHD problems were going on long before the latest updates but for whatever reason this problem has been much worse lately, for me.

Sorry I don't have a link to the thread that had discussion about the problems you mentioned. It could have been on the "other" forum.


----------



## PhantomOG

JeffN9 said:


> All of the problems that you have mentioned including the dual mode issue have been documented by other 922 users. I know it probably doesn't make you feel any better to know that others are having the same issues but it's something you may want to consider before doing a receiver swap. A replacement 922 may have the same exact problems. This was apparently some type of bug that was introduced with the last software update.
> 
> My EHD problems were going on long before the latest updates but for whatever reason this problem has been much worse lately, for me.
> 
> Sorry I don't have a link to the thread that had discussion about the problems you mentioned. It could have been on the "other" forum.


Thanks. I have no intention of doing another receiver swap. I've already done it once and I'm now having issues again. If I continue to have problems, either Dish makes it right by setting me up with a different model which is more reliable (at no cost to me), or I cut my losses and cancel service.

I know to some the issues I'm describing are tolerable and that's fine, but for me, I don't want to deal with it anymore.


----------



## JeffN9

I hear you and feel your frustration. This latest round of problems is starting to push my buttons too. My wife keeps asking me why we keep dealing with a piece of equipment that doesn't work right all of the time, and I don't have a good answer. When it didn't record the season finale of Glee like it was supposed to, she held me accountable:eek2: 

The funny part of it is that when the 922 is doing what it is supposed to do it's a fantastic receiver. When it's not working right it's a piece of you know what. I plan to go the Hopper/Joey route as soon as they come out with the OTA tuner for it but they have their own share of problems too. There doesn't appear to be anything out there either with Dish or Direct that is problem free but certainly there are more stable receivers.


----------



## PhantomOG

I'm not even complaining about "tricky" issues like sling viewing or timers misfiring. I'm upset that when I turn on my TV's, it doesn't work! That's simply unacceptable to me.

It seems I'll soon be choosing the lesser of two evils... Time Warner Cable or AT&T Uverse :nono2:


----------



## garygaryj

I turned on TV2 this morning and got the "black screen" that has been discussed. I think I got it once before, and used a soft reset to cure.

But I found a better/faster "cure" - I clicked on Menu > Weather on TV2 remote, and pulled up the Weather.com weather for a moment, which worked, and then I pressed Cancel button on the TV2 remote. I got my regular video on TV2, and all is fine without any kind of reboot.

Just thought I would share this possible work-around.


----------



## PhantomOG

Is Hopper/Joey more stable than 922? Or less?


----------



## P Smith

Looks like yes ...


----------



## JeffN9

PhantomOG said:


> Is Hopper/Joey more stable than 922? Or less?


From what I have read so far they appear to be more stable. A lot of the complaints about them seem to be minor with many of those folks saying that overall their experience has been positive.


----------



## P Smith

I would say better, but Joye hiccups is annoying. Many times picture freeze, but sound continue play as usual, need to press pause and play to get back to normal.


----------



## PhantomOG

have an appointment Tuesday to upgrade my 922 to a 1 hopper 1 joey setup.

I hope I'm not jumping out of the frying pan and into the fire.... :eek2:


----------



## Jhon69

PhantomOG said:


> have an appointment Tuesday to upgrade my 922 to a 1 hopper 1 joey setup.
> 
> I hope I'm not jumping out of the frying pan and into the fire.... :eek2:


If you have a need to view your recordings from a second room in HD then you should be happy with the Hopper&Joey.


----------



## JeffN9

This morning when I turned on the 922 everything seemed to be ok until I tried changing channels. I could move up/down one channel at a time but couldn't go directly to a channel either by punching in the channel number on the keypad or using the guide. The guide came up but I couldn't select a channel on it. After a front panel re-set it got worse. Then I was back to a black screen only. I was able to go into the menu and open the Weather Channel app. which seemed to bring most of the functions back. For what it's worth I believe the nightly updates are to blame for most of my problems. When I do get the 922 back to functioning properly it always seems to be problem free until the next day. 

It's a new adventure everyday, sorta like the Forrest Gump box of chocolates. When you turn on the 922 you never know what you're gonna get

Two things need to happen with Hopper/Joey before I make the switch. 1. OTA module. 2. Fix the EHD problem that blocks recorded programs from channels that you no longer subscribe to. 99% of the movies and shows that I have recorded are from channels I no longer have.


----------



## Jhon69

JeffN9 said:


> This morning when I turned on the 922 everything seemed to be ok until I tried changing channels. I could move up/down one channel at a time but couldn't go directly to a channel either by punching in the channel number on the keypad or using the guide. The guide came up but I couldn't select a channel on it. After a front panel re-set it got worse. Then I was back to a black screen only. I was able to go into the menu and open the Weather Channel app. which seemed to bring most of the functions back. For what it's worth I believe the nightly updates are to blame for most of my problems. When I do get the 922 back to functioning properly it always seems to be problem free until the next day.
> 
> It's a new adventure everyday, sorta like the Forrest Gump box of chocolates. When you turn on the 922 you never know what you're gonna get
> 
> Two things need to happen with Hopper/Joey before I make the switch. 1. OTA module. 2. Fix the EHD problem that blocks recorded programs from channels that you no longer subscribe to. 99% of the movies and shows that I have recorded are from channels I no longer have.


I would suggest you contact DISH Tech Support they may recommend to replace your 922.I replaced mine just the other day,I had mine in a cubby hole in my entertainment center and even though the front was open it was getting too hot there,so now I have it on top of the entertainment center where it can breathe.

I own my 922 so I carry DISH's Service Plan so"owned" will still be "owned" when it's replaced,if you don't have DISH's Service Plan a "owned" receiver will become a "leased" receiver when it has to be replaced.

You can go into the Diagnostics Tile in Settings,then select Counters and scroll down to temperatures to see if your 922 is getting too hot,mine was staying at 129 degrees for my average temperature,now my new one's average temp is 122.

Normally you should try a Hard Reset(pull the plug for at least 10 seconds,I leave mine pulled for over a minute for good measures) then if it still does not work right it should be replaced.Good Luck!


----------



## JeffN9

I have never checked the temp. on mine but I doubt that is what is causing my problems. I have it in a lower level of my house where it never get's much above 70 degrees and has full air circulation all around it. Not only that but it never act's up after it's been on for long periods of time only after it's been off overnight. I do realize that these receivers stay pretty warm even when they are off but it get's much warmer after being on for a while. I also realize that it could have a problem inside that could be making it heat up but I haven't heard the loud fan thing that others have mentioned. 

Anything's possible. It could be a heat issue but it seems to me that since others including the op started having the same problems around the time of the last software update that it is more likely a bug/software problem.

I did have it replaced once before after paying the $15 shipping fee(no DHPP). The problem then was that it kept losing connection (not seeing) the EHD's which the new receiver did not fix. That problem has also been much worse lately.


----------



## Jhon69

JeffN9 said:


> I have never checked the temp. on mine but I doubt that is what is causing my problems. I have it in a lower level of my house where it never get's much above 70 degrees and has full air circulation all around it. Not only that but it never act's up after it's been on for long periods of time only after it's been off overnight. I do realize that these receivers stay pretty warm even when they are off but it get's much warmer after being on for a while. I also realize that it could have a problem inside that could be making it heat up but I haven't heard the loud fan thing that others have mentioned.
> 
> Anything's possible. It could be a heat issue but it seems to me that since others including the op started having the same problems around the time of the last software update that it is more likely a bug/software problem.
> 
> I did have it replaced once before after paying the $15 shipping fee(no DHPP). The problem then was that it kept losing connection (not seeing) the EHD's which the new receiver did not fix. That problem has also been much worse lately.


It's possibile to get a bad one when you replace it,but a bad two?,that's when I would strongly recommend it's a possible bug.Anyways thought I would recommend what I did,if you think it's a bug,call DISH Tech Support,ask for the Advanced Tech Support see what they say and can recommend,again,Good Luck!


----------



## garygaryj

Lost my TV2 (on Solo/PiP mode) this week on my 922. No immediate reason for this, although it works in Duo mode.

Hoping for a software upgrade, as this seems to be a known issue. Don't want to change-out hardware because the software has a glitch.


----------



## PhantomOG

garygaryj said:


> Lost my TV2 (on Solo/PiP mode) this week on my 922. No immediate reason for this, although it works in Duo mode.
> 
> Hoping for a software upgrade, as this seems to be a known issue. Don't want to change-out hardware because the software has a glitch.


sounds like I did the right thing in jumping ship to a hopper/joey setup.

Reading all the issues threads in the hopper forum had me worried, but so far, so good with the new setup. And yes, I know I'm jinxing myself by saying so...


----------



## coldsteel

Jhon69 said:


> I own my 922 so I carry DISH's Service Plan so"owned" will still be "owned" when it's replaced,if you don't have DISH's Service Plan a "owned" receiver will become a "leased" receiver when it has to be replaced.


Wrong, you just pay for the replacement without the PP.


----------



## JeffN9

Another "glitch" I've noticed a couple of times lately with the 922. While recording two different local OTA channels at the same time if I try to watch one of the recordings in progress by selecting start over it actually starts playing the other recording. At first I thought it was just the beer I had consumed but it has done it at least twice now. When it was doing it last night I tried to stop the playback but the only option you have at that point involves also stopping the recording. When I did that and tried to play the other recording it would only play the wrong channels stuff. So even though both recordings were separately listed in the DVR they played the same thing, weird. 

I recall having this issue once before. Lately it seems that all of the problems that my 922 has ever had have been making repeat appearances.


----------



## P Smith

So, the following standard procedure (borrowed from computer's world) - cold reboot (remove power cord for 1/2 min) and try to make same steps to reproduce the issue.


----------

